# Uv sterilizer question



## Jeebz (Sep 28, 2011)

I just bought a Laguna powerclear 1000 sterilizer in hopes of putting it inline on my xp3. It's used and has no instructions so I'm just curious as to where I'd hook it up. Does it matter if it goes on the hose to the spray bar? Wanna make sure I do it properly. Thanks!


----------



## kacairns (Apr 10, 2012)

Manual can be found here

http://www.lagunaponds.com/lagunaeng/manuels/uv_powerclear.pdf?link=1401


----------

